# Worst thing you could do to a rat (Disturbing)



## Suzuks (Jun 25, 2008)

My mom told me a story her co-worker told her and I am SOOOOO horrified. I guess the co-worker has wild rats running around her house so she set out those sticky traps to catch them - I'm never sure why people do that - anyways, I guess she caught one - but because those sticky traps don't kill the rat outright she had to kill it. So she decided to drown it - but not just drown it. (because she thought that would be too cruel) 

She thought it would kill the rat faster if she drowned it in BOILING water  

Wait though, it gets worse, so the hot water melted the glue and the rat started to get loose and climb out of the pot and so to stop it from getting out she put the lid on.
Basically she cooked it. I am so upset right now I can't believe it.  

I never thought I'd feel this way, but I really wish she had caught the rat with one of those snapping traps - at least then it wouldn't have suffered so unbelievably. 

Sorry if this disturbs anyone - I just don't have anyone around that would really be sympathetic to how this makes me feel.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: Worst thing you could do to a rat*

Would have been better off whacking it with something to kill it instead of cooking it 8O


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: Worst thing you could do to a rat*

OH MY GOD

That is AWFUL. I can't believe it! O_O


----------



## Kathleen (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: Worst thing you could do to a rat*

I can't even imagine what she was thinking. She didn't want to be cruel yet somehow ended up not just being cruel but _extremely_ so. That takes a certain level of idiocy. I just have to reiterate out of being completely confounded: _What was she thinking?_ (Or was she thinking at all?)

I vote that you track this woman down, stick toothpicks beneath all her toenails and force her to kick a wall as hard as she can. That's humane, right???


----------



## SweetLittleDelilah (May 13, 2008)

*Re: Worst thing you could do to a rat*

Omg, what kind of person does that?
She didn't want to be cruel....well that is BEYOND cruel!


----------



## iwish4arat (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Worst thing you could do to a rat*

That is so cruel. She probably wasn';t that smart


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: Worst thing you could do to a rat*



Kathleen said:


> I vote that you track this woman down, stick toothpicks beneath all her toenails and force her to kick a wall as hard as she can. That's humane, right???


omg pain! 8O lol

and thats so horrible! the poor rat trying to get out to sve his life, and then gets trapped!  8O :x


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: Worst thing you could do to a rat*

Poor thing trying to get out and die in peace, would be my bet. Full-body scalds would kill it slowly thereafter.


----------



## Brizzle (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: Worst thing you could do to a rat*

Oh my god.


----------



## lovinmyworm (Feb 18, 2008)

Why didn't she just take it outside and run it over with her car? My god what a horrible way to die!!


----------



## rattielvr (Aug 4, 2008)

Thats sick, I would call the police. She could get in trouble for that am I wrong? Sounds like this lady has severe mental problems


----------



## AceYourFace (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## SamAnthrax (Jan 5, 2008)

I can't even believe this. Thats just horrible...


----------



## Marysmuse (Apr 28, 2008)

I would seriously turn her in to the humane society. And buy her a large box of snap-traps. Glue traps are simply sick. I can't imagine why people use them.

-Mary


----------



## geebus (Jun 23, 2008)

Sounds unbelievable -


----------



## Hallie-Mae (Jul 31, 2008)

Oh my god 8O
That's worse than that video on youtube, of that guy who has that rat in a glue trap, then sets it on fire and it's still alive and oh my god 
Sick.
How can some people do this sort of stuff ?? AND GET AWAY WITH IT ????
If she'd done that to a dog, even if the dog was stray and had rabies, she'd get prosicuted ! So why rats, what makes them any more different  !! People who abuse chihuahuas get arrested and chihuahuas are virtually rats (only more annoying)

Also
I HATE GLUE TRAPS !!!!
The poor things resort to chewing and tearing off limbs in a vain attempt to escape so I hear... Dear god


----------



## Catherine (Jul 28, 2008)

:evil: **** HIM!!!!! :evil: 

Excuse me for my french 
_
Edited bad language - Ration1802_


----------



## SteakBreakfast (Jul 23, 2008)

The worse part of the story: she still eats out of the pot...

I guess it adds an exotic disease-ridden flavor to any boiled egg...


----------



## Suzuks (Jun 25, 2008)

Yeah, when my mom told me about that I felt sick, and helpless - you know when you feel you can't fix it or make a difference. 

Just like Hallie-Mae said, because it's a rat no one sees it as a big deal - but if someone had done it to a more "lovable" animal everyone would be appalled. 

it's nice to have people out there that understand how upsetting it is to me for her to kill the rat like that.


----------



## icecube730 (Mar 13, 2008)

*What a brainless idiot. I'm sorry, but she is. Stupid people these days... *


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

my dad worked with a guy whose dog was very ill, and he couldn't afford treatment and didn't want to pay to put it to sleep so he thought he could just smack it on the head with a hammer, and he ended up having to beat it to death in his garage. :'( when my dad told me that story i just wanted to cry.

i just don't understand why some people don't think things all the way thru...


----------



## SweetLittleDelilah (May 13, 2008)

omg....
I hate people. ><


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

SweetLittleDelilah said:


> omg....
> I hate people. ><


Let's hate people and love animals <3


----------



## SweetLittleDelilah (May 13, 2008)

Sounds good to me, haha.


----------



## geebus (Jun 23, 2008)

Stace87 said:


> Let's hate people and love animals <3


Can i be one of the animals?


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

no. D: But I'm all for loving them!


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

geebus said:


> Stace87 said:
> 
> 
> > Let's hate people and love animals <3
> ...


Nope


----------



## hipoluvsmud (May 22, 2008)

I cannot believe anyone would do something like that, not unless they were severly mentally ill. This woman should be reported to the authorities. Who is she and where does she live? I'll report her, the %$Â£&8.


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

Rats aren't protected under humane laws in the US.

The RMCA tried to have Fear Factor stop using dead and live rats in their show but they got a big rejection.


----------



## Jules (Aug 6, 2008)

Marysmuse said:


> I would seriously turn her in to the humane society. And buy her a large box of snap-traps. Glue traps are simply sick. I can't imagine why people use them.
> 
> -Mary


I agree. You know her first name? Report her. Call Animal Control, tell them what your mother told you, that the woman's name is _____, and she works at _______. Even if nothing gets done, at least you tried.

That is just sick. Sick and awful and made me want to cry. My boyfriend's senile old grandmother traps voles and squirrels in Havaheart traps and then drowns them a barrel of water. I spent hours trying to find her full name and address online so I could report her, but there are too many people with his last name in Ohio.


----------



## SweetLittleDelilah (May 13, 2008)

Jules o.o; 
-prods-
Are you the same Jules who was here awhile ago? And if so...why are you now a pink eeper? xD


Geebus: No, you cannot be one of the animals.  Sorry.
But we love you anyway. ^-^


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

SweetLittleDelilah said:


> Geebus: No, you cannot be one of the animals.  Sorry.
> But we love you anyway. ^-^


Do we? :lol:

That is JulesMichy


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

It's the same Jules. She was banned before.


----------



## Jules (Aug 6, 2008)

SweetLittleDelilah said:


> Jules o.o;
> -prods-
> Are you the same Jules who was here awhile ago? And if so...why are you now a pink eeper? xD


It's me. Apparently people don't like me. S'okay.


----------



## SweetLittleDelilah (May 13, 2008)

Awh. =[
I like you! 

Stace: Haha, I dunno...maybe, or maybe not. xD


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

I like you, Jules!


----------



## zoe9 (Oct 3, 2007)

This is why I like animals better than most people.

And Hallie-Mae, your story is why I tend to avoid You Tube...


----------



## geebus (Jun 23, 2008)

SweetLittleDelilah said:


> Geebus: No, you cannot be one of the animals.  Sorry.
> But we love you anyway. ^-^


 8) 





Stace87 said:


> Do we? :lol:


  





SweetLittleDelilah said:


> Stace: Haha, I dunno...maybe, or maybe not. xD


----------



## geebus (Jun 23, 2008)

Jules im defiantly one of those who dislike you - but i missed 
your inept rants all the same -


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Awwww poor Geebus!


----------



## Marysmuse (Apr 28, 2008)

Sensitive much? I like you both. Don't always agree with either of you, but hey, it's a big board, room for everyone. Differing opinions add interest to the board. Otherwise we'd be... bored. 

:lol:

Rejoicing in the day,
-Mary


----------



## AZratkeeper (Jan 27, 2008)

that is truely cruel it would have been alot better to use cervical dislocation


----------



## Neverstrayed (Jun 16, 2008)

Wonder if she has trouble sleepin at night after doing that. It sounds as though she meant well 8O but in a VERY uneducated sort of way. Some people are plain simple and should stick to paying people to solve problems like that.


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

i agree exactly. she sort of meant well, but in an idiot way.  again, some people simply don't think things all the way thru. :'(


----------



## AlienMando (Jan 19, 2008)

OnlyOno said:


> my dad worked with a guy whose dog was very ill, and he couldn't afford treatment and didn't want to pay to put it to sleep so he thought he could just smack it on the head with a hammer, and he ended up having to beat it to death in his garage. :'( when my dad told me that story i just wanted to cry.
> 
> i just don't understand why some people don't think things all the way thru...


That poor dog, I think this is the worst thing I heard yet. This was his pet and he beat it to death! I can't even imagine what the dog was thinking it did wrong in those last moments when someone who's been providing for him suddenly does that. My only hope is that the dog went quickly and karma gets that poor excuse for an pet owner good!


----------



## AlienMando (Jan 19, 2008)

geebus said:


> Jules im defiantly one of those who dislike you - but i missed
> your inept rants all the same -


lol, I almost forgot everything else I was reading when I got to that part.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

AlienMando said:


> OnlyOno said:
> 
> 
> > my dad worked with a guy whose dog was very ill, and he couldn't afford treatment and didn't want to pay to put it to sleep so he thought he could just smack it on the head with a hammer, and he ended up having to beat it to death in his garage. :'( when my dad told me that story i just wanted to cry.
> ...


I'm sure if the situation was explained, somewhere would have been able to treat the dog for free or work something out :?


----------



## AlienMando (Jan 19, 2008)

Stace87 said:


> AlienMando said:
> 
> 
> > OnlyOno said:
> ...


I agree, and there was definitely a choice here. A shelter would of gladly taken the dog in & even if they wouldn't of been able to provide medical treatment, they would of humanely put it to sleep instead of the unimaginable exit it received instead. I hope that memory of what he did to that dog burns at him.


----------



## coyote-walker (Jun 20, 2008)

does she just LIKE seeing creatures in pain?

I've heard of someone using those sticky traps to catch a mouse in the kitchen and once it was caught she just left it there to starve...


----------



## Marysmuse (Apr 28, 2008)

The only reason I could think of is this, and I've been thinking of this on and off since reading the thread :? .
I've read that when preparing lobster/crab/crayfish, it's best to drop them into boiling water. I've no idea why.

Maybe she thought it would be a quicker exit? Still... *shudder* 

-Mary


----------



## Gary26Uk (Oct 2, 2007)

Pretty crazy , doesnt want to hurt the animal but ends up boiling it alive.

what a retard.


----------



## Suzuks (Jun 25, 2008)

coyote-walker said:


> does she just LIKE seeing creatures in pain?
> 
> I've heard of someone using those sticky traps to catch a mouse in the kitchen and once it was caught she just left it there to starve...


I don't think she LIKED seeing the animal in pain - because she boiled the water to try to DECREASE its pain. 
Which makes no sense, but that's what she did. . . . . :?


----------



## Punk-Kay (Aug 13, 2008)

All I can say is this woman needs a really good slap in the face, I'd do it! And she needs to get some brain cells. How retarded can you get?? I hope she hasn't had any children, think how dumb they are?


----------



## chevalrose (Aug 13, 2008)

Omg, that is so sick. I can't even put a lobster in the pot...let alone a cute furry friend. Ugh...

I guess being an animal person, I just don't understand how some people can do the things they do. 

The other day I heard a story about a woman throwing kittens out of her car window while driving down the road...


----------

